# Site Outage?



## Archibald Ironfist (Dec 7, 2008)

504 Gateway Time-out

nginx/0.6.33


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 7, 2008)

I am getting the same problems, pages on the site are taking about 3 minutes to load to a blank page


----------



## deadly4u (Dec 7, 2008)

yup... its no use 
i get full timeouts.

wuts goin on?


----------



## mousethedog (Dec 7, 2008)

yeah. everything is loading soooooo slow. glad it's not just me, lol.


----------



## STrRedWolf (Dec 7, 2008)

Same here.  It's now 504 Gateway Timeout, so something when BANG! on the server.


----------



## Lynxia (Dec 7, 2008)

Goodie cakes...
It works for me, but is is verrry slow.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 7, 2008)

Lynxia said:


> Goodie cakes...
> It works for me, but is is verrry slow.



You sure?


----------



## yak (Dec 7, 2008)

Strange..
Most of the backend instances went frozen and unresponsive for some reason. Restarting them helped.
Going to keep watching this for a bit.

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Ashyen (Dec 7, 2008)

Same for me. DX

I guess we'll find out soon from the admins...


----------



## rednec0 (Dec 7, 2008)

Looks like a slowdown of the routers again. Its not completely down but just taking a while. I'm probably gonna think this thread is gonna get locked soon as it hasn't been the full half-hour quota yet.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 7, 2008)

Have had no probs since Yak restarted things


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm starting to have problems on the forums too.  'Bad response from server' over and over.

About to try it in Firefox (i'm presently using Chrome) and see if it continues.


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Dec 7, 2008)

Nope, continues in FireFox.  Blank white page with it, tho.

I'd try Opera or IE, but I don't have them on this system.  I'd have to go to work, and it's Sunday.  =D


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 7, 2008)

site is back

all hail Yak the great shamalamadingdong
*bows


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Dec 7, 2008)

Site's fine now.  Still getting wierdings on the forum tho.


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 7, 2008)

forum has finally stabilized
musta been from the restarting of the site


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, seems fine now.

Thanks Yak!


----------



## bart-s (Dec 7, 2008)

the sites back up now


----------



## yak (Dec 7, 2008)

When FA went offline with the offline page fora server crashed and wasn't accessible for a bit.
Fora server software optimized and brought back, should be a bit faster running now.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm glad I slept through this.


----------



## Undying Song (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you, Yak. :}


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you, FA, for scheduling these unscheduled outages for times when I am not present on the site. :3


----------



## maxgoof (Dec 8, 2008)

Monday, 12:00 noon, EST.

Getting 504 Gateway timeouts on submissions.

Been trying for over an hour now.


----------



## Magica (Dec 9, 2008)

Just getting a page load error. There's also some lag when trying to reply to a post like this one just now.


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Dec 9, 2008)

im getting the same thing. both here, and furaffinity


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 9, 2008)

Same here, what gives?


----------



## kamperkiller (Dec 9, 2008)

Did the brand new expensive servers die?


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 9, 2008)

kamperkiller said:


> Did the brand new expensive servers die?



Good question, I hope they didn't die.


----------



## kamperkiller (Dec 9, 2008)

Aaaaand were back.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 9, 2008)

kamperkiller said:


> Aaaaand were back.



nnnnnnoooooooooooooooooppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeee wwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeee'rrrrrrreeeeeeeee not!

*********correction, I am wrong kamper is right*********


----------



## Busterdrag (Dec 9, 2008)

Same here.


----------



## Busterdrag (Dec 9, 2008)

Okay, now it works.

<.=.<

>.=.>


----------



## net-cat (Dec 9, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=32484


----------



## kamperkiller (Dec 10, 2008)

Here we go again? 

I'm having difficulty accessing my pix... ironically for a reference to another drawing but still. I'm using high speed internet with plenty of strength. IP reset and all...

Oh yeah itâ€™s taking forever for this page to load so I typed it in word.


----------

